# a couple of new items to carry around



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i had a bunch of cabelas gift cards to use up

so we drove down to the nearest store

i ended up getting a Ruger GP100 match champion and a Benchmade knife

i still need to find a nice leather holster thats made for this gun

once i do it will be another one in the rotation of my carry side arms

the knife will be in my pocket daily(it replaces the benchmade i lost a couple of years back)

i have a few must haves when it comes to a holster

must be leather,have a thumb break and be comfortable for all day wear and carry on a belt

if anyone has any suggestions on a holster that is made to fit this particular gun,please let me know.

now to schedule some range time :smile:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

love the wheel guns, great purchase........ :thumbsup:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice bit of Christmas cheer right there, Sneaky. Lots of gun to carry for sure but lots of bad medicine to deliver, too.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Very nice! I just picked up a Ruger wheelgun as well. Congrats on the purchase!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks everyone

im so stoked to finally have a GP100 again

owned one many years back(very early 90's),had to sell it at one time(along with others) when we were down and out and i needed to put food on the table and pay bills.

so glad that my wife is cool about letting me rebuild my gun collection again after all these years


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

glenway said:


> Nice bit of Christmas cheer right there, Sneaky. Lots of gun to carry for sure but lots of bad medicine to deliver, too.


ya not the best conceal carry side arm,but thats the nice thing about living in a state that when you have permit for carry,you can do it open or concealed

heck,i can legally carry my 8.5" 300 black out AR pistol if i wanted to


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice, congrats.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice handgun for sure and glad to see you back on !!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice and nice Tim

Welcome back


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks guys

its nice to be back here again

i have been so busy with work and home life,things are starting to settle back to a norm around here again

the wife and sons health are back on track,moms is still questionable though

hoping to get some time this winter to get out and do some calling(hopefully it warms up some first,been sub zero for high temps as of late)

i have been popping in and viewing the posts as much as a i could on the site(hate posting from my phone.key pad is to small and fingers to fat lol)

hope you all had a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's good to hear the family's health is back on track. Hopefully Moms health will improve too.

I bought a GP-100 many years ago and liked it so much I bought another for my girlfriend( now my wife) she loves it and shoots it well enough to keep me in line.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

youngdon said:


> It's good to hear the family's health is back on track. Hopefully Moms health will improve too.
> 
> I bought a GP-100 many years ago and liked it so much I bought another for my girlfriend( now my wife) she loves it and shoots it well enough to keep me in line.


the one i owned years ago was the six inch model with the fuller length under barrel lug

back then i spent a couple hours every night at the range,and all day on saturdays

the wife would come with once every couple of weeks

she would out shoot me every dang time with that GP100.

i dont think im gonna let her shoot this one lol(dont need her making me look silly)


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Very nice Sgb. I was eyeing one of those up (and will eventually get one), but ended up with another RRA to build into a night rig with night vision.

Have fun shooting!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> the one i owned years ago was the six inch model with the fuller length under barrel lug
> 
> back then i spent a couple hours every night at the range,and all day on saturdays
> 
> ...


LOl Mine is a six inch and the wifes is a four. Neither are easily concealed when compared to a semi auto but wheel guns don't jamb either. I will say I like the rubber grips with the wood inserts better than the all wood. The all wood reminds me of a S&W....I wasn't ever fond of the looks of those. I've never met a GP-100 that didn't shoot well though.


----------

